# Northlane!



## 7stringsearcher (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone here in the SS family was willing to tab out some Northlane songs.
In the last month or so they've quickly went from a band I thought were good to one of my top favorites. I would love to learn more of their songs but I've never been a fan of tabbing them out by ear.. I am currently finishing off learning Dispossession and starting Transcending Dimensions off of Discoveries. I would like to learn songs off of their new album Singularity as much as the ones on Discoveries. If anyone is willing to help, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dave_Magos (Aug 2, 2013)

Absolutely awesome band. Easily one of the most underrated Metal bands in existence.


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Aug 3, 2013)

They're getting bigger man, fast too. 
They'll EXPLODE as soon as they come to America..guaranteed!


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yea these guys are good. I didnt know they werent from the US where they from?


----------



## Rustee (Aug 4, 2013)

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Yea these guys are good. I didnt know they werent from the US where they from?



Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Metalus (Aug 4, 2013)

7stringsearcher said:


> They're getting bigger man, fast too.
> They'll EXPLODE as soon as they come to America..guaranteed!



Agreed. I hope to see them live soon


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 4, 2013)

Well considering Josh is a member here, he might even send you some tabs if you ask him nice enough.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Aug 4, 2013)

7stringsearcher said:


> They're getting bigger man, fast too.
> They'll EXPLODE as soon as they come to America..guaranteed!





I hope so. Singularity is easily one of the best metal albums of 2013. Discoveries was equally amazing and remains one of my all time favorite metal records. 

This band is special.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 4, 2013)

I would love to give you tabs but we haven't tabbed anything out since our EP unfortunately and I'm too strapped for time and retarded at tabbing to get something together I'm afraid. I want to do some in depth playthroughs of some of the riffs on singularity and discoveries to help people learn them though, hopefully Jon and I can come up with something


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 4, 2013)

noob_pwn said:


> I would love to give you tabs but we haven't tabbed anything out since our EP unfortunately and I'm too strapped for time and retarded at tabbing to get something together I'm afraid. I want to do some in depth playthroughs of some of the riffs on singularity and discoveries to help people learn them though, hopefully Jon and I can come up with something



Playthroughs would be ....ing sick


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2013)

Scarab playthrough. nuff said


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Aug 5, 2013)

hahaha^
But yes, I definitely would agree that playthroughs would be immensely helpful.(ESPECIALLY FOR SCARAB) I forgot to mention that in the message I sent you.


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 5, 2013)

These guys are absolutely amazing!! And Josh' taste in guitars aint to bad either haha


----------



## Tones (Aug 5, 2013)

If they come to the US, they'll be a force to be reckoned with! I'd love to see them tour with In Hearts Wake. I'd go for sure.

I'll be patiently waiting for playthroughs and tabs


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm really glad there are so many people in the same boat as me.
Looks like you have to make those playthroughs now Josh  haha


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 6, 2013)

Tones said:


> If they come to the US, they'll be a force to be reckoned with! I'd love to see them tour with In Hearts Wake. I'd go for sure.
> 
> I'll be patiently waiting for playthroughs and tabs



coming back in november


----------



## Dave_Magos (Aug 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## svenlk (Aug 16, 2013)

one of the best bands ever! they have a few tabs on UG


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Mar 1, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this from the grave and see if anyone is feeling generous? Would love to learn Discoveries


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Mar 2, 2015)

7stringsearcher said:


> Thought I'd bump this from the grave and see if anyone is feeling generous? Would love to learn Discoveries



Here you go, you'll get it down with this one:


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Mar 6, 2015)

I appreciate the link KristapsCoCoo, I've actually seems that one. I may take advantage of it soon even though it's partial.


----------

